# Birth Of A Hummingbird



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

THE BIRTH OF A HUMMINGBIRD
Wish my mom could still be around to see this. She loved hummingbirds and had several feeders on mom & dad's patio for about 20 years. They were lots of entertainment. As mom aged, everything I could find with hummingbirds on it, I bought for her, and should have had a hummingbird engraved on her marker.
Hope you enjoy this!
This is truly amazing. Be sure to click on NEXT PAGE at the bottom of
each page; there are 5 pages in all. A lady found a hummingbird nest and
got pictures all the way from the egg to leaving the nest. Took 24 days
from birth to flight. Because you'll probably never in your lifetime see
this again, enjoy; and please share. Just click on this link..

http://community-2.webtv.net/Velpics/HUM/


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Thanks for the link.

Thor


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Those are really good. Didn't think about how small a baby Hummer might be.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Great pictures! Thanks for sharing.

Mark


----------



## Golden Mom (Apr 25, 2004)

These were awesome....Thanks for sharing!


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

Cool pics....But man those things have a face only a mother could love at birth


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Thanks for posting the link. Made my day!

Bill


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

tidefan said:


> Cool pics....But man those things have a face only a mother could love at birth
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey, it's the miracle of life, isn't it? As someone who has been around a lot of baby birds, I think they're beautiful from the start.

Bill


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Very cool Darlene!

I imagine the mother thought they were cute at birth, eh?









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## TheDoxieHaus (Feb 14, 2006)

Very cool. Thanks for the link!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Wow! Thanks for sharing! One rarely gets to see a Hummer STOP, let alone raise its kids. Wonderful!

Wolfwood has many nests (of other winged ones) every year and we've documented the pre- & post- birth & flying lessons of geese, black ducks, wood ducks, mallards, mergansers, King Birds, sparrows, swallows, and Robins ... most just outside our back door, some within our veggie or water gardens, others out in the pond....there's just nothing like it! The innocense &purity of nature reborn!


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

tidefan said:


> Cool pics....But man those things have a face only a mother could love at birth
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi, Ernie!
Wonder if your people said that about you, and look how nice you turned out!!
You had that coming, after the bodywash remark!!















Darlene action


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Nice picture 
I never looked at a humming birds nest
Boy those eggs are tiny!!
Thanks for sharing them

Don


----------



## hyewalt34 (May 9, 2004)

The pictures are just amazing







.

I found a hummingbird under the Outback soaked and cold during a storm. I stuck it on top of on of the tires to dry out. It was gone when I checked back on it later









Walter


----------

